# Man, I love brewing beer



## hughjass

From crushing the grain, to doughing in, to the smell of the mash, and the amazing smell from the hop adds during the boil, to pitching the yeast, to the first draw from the tap.

A fantastic, and beneficial hobby.

Brewed a Harp-ish clone yesterday, a sweet stout today, and am planning to brew an American pale ale tomorrow.

Anyone else enjoy/savor those moments?

Good times!

Thanks for reading


----------



## BandCollector

I brew beer also........Life is good!

Take care,  John


----------



## BandCollector

If only  the guys who drink those commercial light beer swills knew what real beer should taste like!

John


----------



## walle

Well I LOVE drinking beer... where do you guys live... I'm thinking we would get along just fine!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Never got into the brew thing, but I do enjoy good beer.  Awesome selection of micro's and brewery brew here in Western CO.


----------



## coyote-1

I'm kinda glad they don't. because then one of two things would happen:

a) demand would drive up prices for good beer and for ingredients for those of us who brew our own
 

OR

b) the good market beers would get worse as they ramp up production and are forced to cut back on quality of ingredients.


BandCollector said:


> If only  the guys who drink those commercial light beer swills knew what real beer should taste like!
> 
> John


Chew on this for a moment:

Budweiser used to be a better beer 30 years ago than it is now.

Budweiser, a LAGER, now has a freshness date!! They recommend you drink it by a certain date for best flavor.

To those of us who brew, that makes no sense whatsoever. I know my brews only get better as they age.

The German word 'lager' translates as "TO STORE". It is beer that takes a long time to brew, and a long time to mature. How the heck can a supposed lager have a date, three months after it was brewed, that it's no longer optimum?? A lager ought be able to sit in storage for 6 months or more, and get better with every day it sits there.

Anyways, the folk drinking that stuff don't know what they're missing... and I'm not sure I want them to find out  lol


----------



## alelover

I love to brew too. I wish I had more time to brew more. Most very light beers have a short shelf life because of the low alcohol and hop content. Both are natural preservatives. The more hops and alcohol a beer has the longer it will last. And yes, get better with age. I have some 1995 Samiclaus that is still awesome. I also have a Belgian Barley wine (13% ABV) that tasted like crap for 5 years. Then in year 6 it was one of the best beers I ever had. I have 1 bottle left that is 10 years old now I will crack this New Years Eve. I have no doubt it will be great. Try that with one of the BMC beers.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

Used to brew all the time....then marriage, new house, kids all got in the way....things settling down now and still have all the all grain equipment....hoping this fall sometime or early winter after i'm finally done finishing the basement.....after this weekend all that will be left is the facing on the bar....this weekend I will have to sit down there playing some pool or foosball while drinking an octoberfest and eating the ribs i just got done smoking...sure i can dream something up...WALLE, if you ever make it to Aurora be sure to stop at the Drydock brewery...fabulous beer....


----------



## bilder

I used to brew several years ago.  Just moved into a place with a garage this summer, so I am thinking of getting back into it.  Mainly extracts and some partial mash brews. 

Made my own mead and wine too.   Finished the last of my raspberry wine a couple months ago.  Pretty good stuff.


----------



## brewbq

I Am a brewing whore also....Hence my forum name "Brewslut" in all the brewing forums.check out my homebrewing podcast Finalgravitypodcast

We just featured a local(NJ) competition BBQ team,and got tos sample some of his kick ass comp food and rubs!!!! Our homebrewing club is based out of hackettstown,nj (NJHOPZ)if you are in NJ look us up!


----------



## hughjass

BrewBQ said:


> I Am a brewing whore also....Hence my forum name "Brewslut" in all the brewing forums.check out my homebrewing podcast Finalgravitypodcast
> 
> We just featured a local(NJ) competition BBQ team,and got tos sample some of his kick ass comp food and rubs!!!! Our homebrewing club is based out of hackettstown,nj (NJHOPZ)if you are in NJ look us up!


I think we're on at least one brew forum together.  I go by the same moniker on that forum.  NJHOPZ.....excellent brew club.  Wish our local was as involved as yours.

:cheers:


----------



## smoke_chef

BandCollector said:


> If only  the guys who drink those commercial light beer swills knew what real beer should taste like!
> 
> John


I'm one of those guys that only drinks the commercial light beers. Usually Bud Light.. but if I'm at a Mexican restaurant, I'll have a Corona or if I'm at a pizza place I'll have Boulevard Wheat. I like the idea of a Harp's or something like it... but ever time I try it, I realize it's more beer than I am man I guess? I can admit that. I like what I like. So, my question is, given my preferences for beer. Is there anything to be gained by brewing my own? Again... I love the thought of it. I just don't know enough about it know if one can brew his own wimpy beer and end up with a better quality wimpy beer? You know what I mean?
 


coyote-1 said:


> Chew on this for a moment:
> 
> Budweiser, a LAGER, now has a freshness date!! They recommend you drink it by a certain date for best flavor.
> 
> To those of us who brew, that makes no sense whatsoever. I know my brews only get better as they age.
> 
> The German word 'lager' translates as "TO STORE". It is beer that takes a long time to brew, and a long time to mature. How the heck can a supposed lager have a date, three months after it was brewed, that it's no longer optimum?? A lager ought be able to sit in storage for 6 months or more, and get better with every day it sits there.
> 
> Anyways, the folk drinking that stuff don't know what they're missing... and I'm not sure I want them to find out  lol


I know a guy who delivers beer to the stores. He told me that the freshness date is a made up thing to get people to throw out perfectly good beer and buy more? He could be full of it? I really have no idea.


----------



## alelover

Distributors typically don't know crap about beer. I had one tell me once that sitting it directly in the light in a clear bottle won't hurt it.


----------



## bob g

+1 on doughing in and the smell of the mash.  Yum!


----------



## pick

Love to brew too. Just did a 10 gallon Pilsen/Wheat/Vienna/Rye this weekend.


----------



## tyotrain

You like to brew beer I like to drink beer we would make a great team..


----------



## pick

Are pictures in this forum known as "Brew-vue"?


----------



## rbranstner

My buddy just started brewing his own beer this past month. He went all out and put down some money and got everything he needed so he could keep 4 beers on tap all the time and  also have 4-5 more fermenting or what ever you call it while it sits in the buckets. Of his first 4 beers I really like 3 so he offered to make a batch for me if I helped him and paid for the ingredients. Can't beat that I guess. Home brew beers and I don't have to buy any of the equipment.


----------



## rbranstner

I was looking through some of the big brewing forums and it looks like they are just as passionate about brewing beer as we are about smoking meat.


----------



## boilerhead

Just started brewing. Small two batches with a Mr. Beer kit. Hope to grow soon. We have 4 micro-breweries here in Chattanooga. One Mocison Bend Brewery has a set up where you can make your beer there.

Bottle it or put it in cans if you want.


----------



## teddymadison

Now how did I know that the smokers would have a healthy sprinkling of brewers mixed in?

I just got back into brewing after a 10yr hiatus and I have a cream ale I just put to primary last night (getting ready for the fourth of July). The batch before this one was a chocolate stout, very strong flavor but alas, almost gone.

when I did it 10yrs ago it was more about crafting your own, it wasn't cheaper than equivilent commercial beer like Sam Adams but today, at 9 bucks a six pack? It's cheaper to brew.

Eating your own smoked meats and washing them down with beer you made? Life does not get much better.


----------



## heyer5

Well, I'm glad to see some homebrewers here.  I haven't got into it too much, but I've helped a neighbor and done one or two on my own/with his and my brothers help.  Heck, I have a couple of Cream Ales sitting in the fridge as we speak, but nothing fermenting.  I just need to get a turkey fryer/boil pot and get into it.  I've been around it the last two years, it's a lot of fun and you can be very creative!  Most of it turns out great, actually, I haven't really had anything bad that was brewed yet by this neighbor!


----------



## roller

I used to brew beer. I put mine up in those green bottles with the bale on top...Think that I still have some of those somewhere..Have a little wine going on now some of it is 4 years old I guess that I need to bottle it. Its not sitting on any yeast to mount to anything and the airlocks have been keep up.


----------



## roller




----------



## hookup

Another home brewer here.

Got 3 frig's, do full mash's, to many carboyz to count and this year I may surpass the number of days smoking meat with brewing beer.


----------



## diesel

I love the thought of brewing my own beer.  And it is on my bucket list.  I just started curing meats at the beginning of 2011 and that is working out well.  I can't wait to sit down and have a nice home brew with some home cured meat.  Heck, maybe even some home made cheese?


----------



## SmokinAl

A guy down the street from me brews his own beer. I give him a little BBQ, he gives me a little beer!


----------



## flyweed

I brew as well.  I do the occassional beer, but mostly I brew Hard ciders and Mead (honey wine)...I have a fridge in my garage, where I have two perlick faucets tapped into 2 corny kegs inside....I love brewing almost as much as I love smoking food.  Lots and lots of fun.

Dan


----------



## mintee

Been brewing for about 10 years now.  That's about 10 x longer than I've been smoking meats.  Haha.  Good to see others enjoy the hobby as well.


----------



## idolovebrew

My husband and I started brewing our own craft beer in 2011, and that was when I didn't like beer! Now I love me some craft beer! We've cashed in our life savings and are opening a Brew on Premise establishment in NC.  More details to come!  Website to come soon too!  Happy home brewing, meat smoking, and all that fun stuff!! :)


----------



## sprky

I have never tried my hand at brewing. However I got a buddy that makes a killer spiced beer, very smooth and flavorful. I have asked him for his recipe so I could post it here for y'all but he will not give it up. Told me when he gets it perfected and sold to a company he will. I think it's darn good now, however his last batch was better yet. I love being able to be the taste tester.


----------



## ronrude

Grolsch beer bottles.  I used to use those back in the day until I found out bottle capping was easier.  I got real lazy when they started selling good quality small brewery stuff in the store.


----------

